# H&K PSP vs P7



## mitzymitzy (Aug 11, 2012)

Iam correct in understanding that they first produced the PSP and later on they called it the P7.
If that's true then the PSP would bring a huge price..


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The actual pistols marked "PSP" are pretty rare and would command a higher price. The PSP became the P7 and retained the moniker of PSP despite not having the actual markings.


----------

